# Weyermann munich type 2



## Thefatdoghead (28/5/17)

Not sure if its been asked before.

Could anyone tell me what flavour ill be getting from this malt up to 80 to 100% of the grist? 

I have a sack and was thinking munich dunkel or something.

Thanks 

Gav


----------



## Randai (28/5/17)

Actually I made a Munich Dunkel recently with it.

71% Weyermann Munich 2
20% Pilsner
4% black patent (didn't have any less roasty grains e.g carafa special, but I enjoy roast).
4% wheat malt
OG - 1.050
FG - 1.013
IBU - 25

It turned out quite malty. How would I describe it, a bit too sweet malty/munichy. I think it could have used something else to balance it. Maybe more hops or even a lower mashing temperature or some more roast for my preference.
I have had people describe munich malt as toasted bread crust from whole wheat bread. I am not sure how accurate that is, since I know munich malt I say "it tastes like munich malt", but thats not helpful if you don't know what it tastes like in a beer.


----------



## fungrel (28/5/17)

I only use it at 12% for my Munich Dunkel recipe. I also use it a bit more heavy handed in baltic porter. 

It's richly sweet, it needs increased bittering in order to balance it out, but I love it.


----------



## Adr_0 (28/5/17)

Basically wherever recipes ask for Munich I or light Munich, I use Munich II. The only exception is if the beer needs to be really light. 

It's sweet, bready melanoidin and delicious. Perfect for a dunkel, 70-100% is a good amount.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/5/17)

Wicked, thanks for the replies. Ill try 80% munich 2 and 20% pils. Mash low and long and up the bitterness. 
I love munich 1. I recon it gives a real bready oaty flavour. 
Thanks again


----------



## Osangar (21/10/20)

this thread is inspiring, im going to buy a 25kg of Munich 2.


----------



## yankinoz (21/10/20)

Love Weyernann's or Best Munich II. Personally, I would not go quite as high as 80%. At 50% they're potent.

Interestingly, Weyermann's "Munich" LME and DME are from 50% Pils malt, 25% Vienna and 25% Melanoidin, no Munich. Seems odd, but it's consistent with Weyermann's description of melanoidin malt as super-Munich. 

Another player is Briess Borlander Munich, though at the present AUD/USD exchange rates, it's pretty much disappeared here. Official specs put it a little darker than German Munich II, and it's really big in flavour. Briess uses it at 50% in their LME and DME.

I'd call Borlander Munich 2 1/2 and melanoidin malt Munich III.


----------



## Osangar (21/10/20)

interesting insights on the grains available; it's a bit more limited here in Singapore, but there is a chap to sells wholesale Weyermann to homebrewers if you hit a min order. I put in for 4x25kg bags (pills, pale ale, wheat and Munich 2) that should see me good for a while.

keen to see how the Munich 2 fits into the recipes im more used to, im guessing treat it like an amber ale malt and all should be good to go.

melanoidin is one of my go-to inclusions for hefeweizen, always adds a nice flavour.


----------

